# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Botkanker - Artikels

## Agnes574

*BOTKANKER* 

*Inleiding*
Er bestaan verschillende typen botkanker. Om welk type het in een bepaald geval gaat, wordt bepaald door welk deel van het bot door de kanker is aangetast.

Daarnaast kunnen veel kwaadaardige tumoren uitzaaien naar de botten. Dit wordt soms, ten onrechte, ook botkanker genoemd. De term botkanker hoort alleen gebruikt te worden voor tumoren die in de botten zelf zijn ontstaan.


*Oorzaken*
De meest bekende typen botkanker zijn multipel myeloom en osteosarcoom . Beide worden primaire bottumoren genoemd, omdat ze vanuit het bot zelf ontstaan. Een multipel myeloom ontstaat in de beenmergcellen die bloedcellen aanmaken. Een osteosarcoom (osteo = bot, sarcoom = kankergezwel) ontstaat in de botcellen. 


*Verschijnselen*
De meest voorkomende verschijnselen van botkanker zijn pijn en een gezwollen been of arm. Meestal zit de zwelling rond de knie of in de bovenarm, dicht bij de schouder. De pijn is vooral voelbaar in rust, vooral s nachts. Enige tijd (zelfs een aantal weken) nadat de pijn is opgetreden, kan zich een bobbel of zwelling vormen bij de plek waar het kankergezwel zich bevindt. Bij botkanker in een been kan iemand plotseling mank gaan lopen zonder dat daarvoor een aanwijsbare oorzaak is. In een aantal gevallen, als de structuur van het bot in het been of de arm sterk is aangetast, kan botkanker zich voor het eerst openbaren door de plotselinge, hevige pijn die het gevolg is van een botbreuk. 


*Diagnose*
Bij de diagnose van botkanker zijn zowel een chirurg, een radioloog als een patholoog betrokken. Op röntgenfotos ziet een kankergezwel eruit als een onregelmatig groeisel. Kernspinresonantie (MRI-scan) en/of computertomografie (CT-scan) kunnen helpen de grootte van de tumor te bepalen.


*Behandeling*
De behandeling van botkanker hangt af van het type tumor en de leeftijd van de patiënt. 

(bron: medicinfo.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*BOTTUMOREN/BEENTUMOREN*

*Inleiding*
Gezwellen in beenderen worden beentumoren genoemd. Er zijn verschillende typen beentumoren te onderscheiden. Zo zijn er vormen waarbij de tumor of het gezwel direct in het bot ontstaan is en het is dan dus geen uitzaaiing van een vorm van kanker elders in het lichaam. Dit noemt men primaire beentumoren. 
En er zijn vormen waarbij de tumor een uitzaaiing is van kanker elders in het lichaam. Dit noemt men een uitzaaiing naar de botten (metastatische beentumoren). 

Tumor is het medische woord voor gezwel en
metastase is het medische woord voor uitzaaiing. 


*Primaire beentumoren*
Primaire beentumoren (of bottumoren) ontstaan direct in beenweefsel en zijn zeldzaam. Men onderscheidt goedaardige (benigne) en kwaadaardige (maligne) tumoren (=kanker). Deze tumoren kunnen in alle menselijke beenderen voorkomen, maar de meeste komen voor in de armen en de benen. Alhoewel deze tumoren op iedere leeftijd kunnen voorkomen, ziet men ze het vaakst bij kinderen en jonge volwassenen. 

Gezwellen die voortkomen uit het beenmerg zoals leukemie (bloedziekte), ziekte van Kahler en lymfoom (lymfekliertumor) worden niet tot de beentumoren gerekend, alhoewel patiënten met deze aandoeningen vaak wel mede behandeld worden door een orthopedisch chirurg. 

Er is heel weinig bekend over de oorzaak van primaire beentumoren. Wel is bekend, dat iemand, die een hoge dosis bestraling (bijvoorbeeld radiotherapie) heeft gehad een verhoogde kans heeft op het ontstaan van een osteosarcoom (zie maligne primaire beentumoren). Ook wordt snelle groei in de puberteit in verband gebracht met het ontstaan van een osteosarcoom. Bij het ontstaan van sommige tumoren zijn ook erfelijke factoren betrokken. 


*Metastatische beentumoren*
Dit zijn tumoren in beenderen die ontstaan zijn uit een gezwel dat elders in het lichaam begon; zij komen veel vaker voor dan primaire beentumoren. Het gaat hierbij vaak om uitzaaiingen (metastasen) van gezwellen in de long, schildklier, nier, in de borst (bij vrouwen), en prostaat (bij mannen). Ieder type tumor kan uitzaaiingen veroorzaken naar de beenderen; het vaakst komen deze metastasen voor in de heup, het bekken, de schouder en de rug. Overigens kunnen er ook uitzaaiingen ontstaan in andere delen van het lichaam. Deze soort bottumoren wordt in dit artikel niet verder besproken. Deze horen meer thuis bij de diverse soorten kanker waaruit ze zijn ontstaan. 

(bron: orthopedie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Goedaardige (of benigne) primaire beentumoren*


*Inleiding*
Tot de regelmatig voorkomende benigne beentumoren behoren; 
***Osteoïd Osteoom, 
***Osteoblastoom, 
***Chondroom, 
***Exostose, 
***Chondroblastoom en 
***Reusceltumor. 

Gezwelachtige afwijkingen van beenweefsel, die ook genoemd moeten worden zijn; 
***Fibreuse Dysplasie, 
***Solitaire Beencyste en 
***Aneurysmatische Beencyste. 

Deze afwijkingen komen op vele plaatsen in het lichaam voor, zoals de ledematen, het bekken, de rug of de ribben. 

Goedaardige beentumoren ontaarden zeer zelden in kwaadaardige beentumoren (kanker). Als dit voorkomt is dat meestal omdat het tumorgebied bestraald is. Bij sommige families komen bepaalde tumoren op veel plaatsen in het lichaam voor, zoals bij exostosen. Bij die patiënten komt kwaadaardige ontaarding vaker voor. Er ontstaat dan vaak een chondrosarcoom. 

Vaak kunnen goedaardige primaire beentumoren chirurgisch afdoende behandeld worden. De in tumoren gespecialiseerde orthopedisch chirurg is de aangewezen persoon voor behandeling van deze afwijkingen. Minder vaak dan bij maligne (kwaadaardige) tumoren wordt de behandeling van deze benigne afwijkingen door een team uitgevoerd. 


*Verschijnselen en diagnose primair benigne beentumoren*
De meest voorkomende beginklacht van veel van deze afwijkingen is pijn, vaak gepaard gaande met een abnormale zwelling. Ook kan er bijna spontaan een breuk optreden in de afwijking. Koorts komt bijna nooit voor. 

Het stellen van de diagnose vindt plaats na een uitgebreid gesprek en onderzoek door de orthopedisch chirurg met de patiënt. Hulponderzoeken zoals röntgenfoto’s, botscan en MRI (zie Kwaadaardig primair) worden in het kader hiervan vaak gemaakt. Alleen bij het Chondroblastoom en de Reusceltumor kunnen metastasen (uitzaaiingen) van het gezwel naar de longen voorkomen. Dit is echter zeldzaam. Alleen bij die tumoren zullen er dan ook röntgenfoto’s van de long gemaakt worden. 

De uiteindelijke diagnose wordt ook bij deze tumoren gesteld na weefselonderzoek van de tumor. Net als bij de maligne tumoren wordt weefsel uit de tumor verkregen via een biopsie. Alhoewel minder dringend dan bij maligne tumoren is het verstandig om de biopsie en de behandeling in een centrum te laten uitvoeren (zie Kwaadaardig primair). 

(bron: othopedie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Kwaadaardige (of maligne) primaire beentumoren*


*Inleiding*
Een kwaadaardige (of maligne) primaire beentumor is kanker uitgaande van beenweefsel (bot). De meest voorkomende kwaadaardige beentumoren zijn;
***Osteosarcoom en 
***Ewing's sarcoom. 
Zij komen het meest voor bij kinderen en jonge volwassenen. 

Andere voorbeelden van kwaadaardige beentumoren zijn;
***Chondrosarcoom en 
***Fibrosarcoom. 
Het chondrosarcoom is de vaakst voorkomende primaire beentumor bij volwassenen. Kwaadaardige beentumoren wordt vrijwel altijd behandeld door een team van verschillende medische specialisten. 


*Verschijnselen en diagnose*
De meest voorkomende beginklacht bij beenkanker is pijn. Dit wordt veroorzaakt door de uitbreiding van de tumor of door verzwakking van beenweefsel door de tumor. Soms bestaat er ook koorts, zwelling van de ledemaat of valneiging. 

Alleen artsen kunnen met zekerheid vaststellen dat een patiënt een gezwel van een been heeft. Voor het stellen van een diagnose zal een arts eerst uitvoerig met de patiënt en diens familie spreken. Daarna zal een uitgebreid lichamelijk onderzoek plaats vinden. Ook worden meerdere onderzoeken met behulp van apparatuur uitgevoerd. Daartoe behoren een uitgebreid bloedonderzoek en röntgenfoto's. Met behulp van deze onderzoeken kan worden vastgesteld in hoeverre de beentumor zich uitgebreid heeft naar andere weefsels. 

Röntgenfoto’s worden zowel van het gebied van de tumor als van de longen gemaakt; dit laatste om te bezien of er ook uitzaaiingen zijn van de tumor in de long. Dat kan dus ook. In plaats van een uitzaaiing van longkanker naar het bot een uitzaaiing van het bot naar de longen! 


*Voorbeelden van andere onderzoeken zijn:* 
***Botscan: hierbij wordt een kleine hoeveelheid radioactief materiaal in een bloedvat gespoten. Dit hecht zich vooral aan beencellen. Zo kan men het hele lichaam onderzoeken en bekijken waar er afwijkingen van het bot zijn. 
***MRI: hiermee kan de radioloog aangeven hoe groot het gezwel is en in hoeverre het gezwel buiten het been of in het merg groeit van een bot. 

Uiteindelijk wordt een stukje weefsel via een kleine operatie uit het gezwel gehaald. Dit heet een biopsie. Een patholoog onderzoekt het weefsel en kan mede aan de hand van de hierboven genoemde andere onderzoeken een diagnose stellen Deze ingreep moet bij voorkeur worden uitgevoerd door een orthopedisch of chirurgische specialist voor tumoren, die vrijwel uitsluitend patiënten met gezwellen behandelt. Deze (nederlandse) specialisten werken in centra, vooral in de Academische Ziekenhuizen van Leiden, Amsterdam, Nijmegen en Groningen. 

Op grond van al deze onderzoeken kan een behandelingsplan worden opgesteld. Behandeling vindt bij voorkeur in één van bovengenoemde centra plaats. 

Nederland kent een overkoepelend orgaan dat zich bezig houdt met de diagnosestelling en advisering bij behandeling van tumoren: de Nederlandse Commissie voor Beentumoren. Moeilijke patiënten worden daar besproken. Veel specialisten, die werken in bovengenoemde Academische centra zijn lid van deze commissie. 

*Toelichting*
-Biopsie: klein stukje weefsel uit een verdacht gezwel halen.
-Patholoog: arts die gespecialiseerd is in het onderzoeken van weefsel. 

(bron en meer info te vinden op; www.orthopedie.nl)

----------

